# is 5-6000 calories too much in a day??



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

i am currently on between 3-4000 calories and im not putting any weight on!!

i have a good diet and i have a physical job (carpenter) and i have a freekishly fast metabolism.

i plan on making my own shake which will have around 3000 calories in each servings, i am 19, 6ft 1 and weigh just under 12 stone and i plan on being about 14 stone, so will i have to many calories in a day or not??

cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Look write down every thing you eat for a week.

If you have gained nothing that week put 500cals more into your every day diet good fats is probably your best option.

At the end of the next week if you havent gained any thing guess what you do the next week????


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

so what sort of foods have lots of good fats then??


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

under 12 stone?

you should be growing on 3-4000kcals

please post up exact diet with weights/amounts of foods

leave nothing out


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

lean2 said:


> so what sort of foods have lots of good fats then??


 olive oil

peanut butter

fish oil

avocados

omega eggs

nuts


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Butter

Animal fats

Coconut oils

fvck omega eggs biggest scam ever, they're fed on ranci omega 3 fkn up the fat profiles go organic and free range as they have plenty omega 3 in anyway.

hemp oil


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

MXD said:


> fvck omega eggs biggest scam ever, they're fed on ranci omega 3 fkn up the fat profiles go organic and free range as they have plenty omega 3 in anyway.


 I get the organic free range omega eggs expensive bloody eggs.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd just go with the regular non omego ones and save some ££ or $$ for you 

I used to go for the omega but found out the laws which state how much o3 is in there diet is seriously low and of very low quality so likely to be rancid


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

are these all things that you mix with your shakes??


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

bump for diet


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> under 12 stone?


why you put it like that??

well i usually have 150g of oats in milk/scrambled eggs with wholemeal toast, glass of orange juice and some fruit and a protein shake for breakfast.

10am- 150g of chicken with rice or potato, crisps and a mars bar

lunch- 150-200g of chicken as above

3pm- protein shake

half 5- another shake and handful of pea nuts, some cottage cheese or similar!

half7- 600-800g of chicken with rice or mash with mixed veg followed by a pudding of some sort.

9pm protein shake


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

i dont see 4000cals in that diet mate think youve added wrong or your having your fair share of mars bars as you say

plus its not the best of diets, get rid of that crap, crisps etc

wheres breakfast?


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

each of my protein shakes has about 900 calories in it!! breakfast is at the top mate!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol 3000 max..


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

why do you doubt it??

i work out about 6pm


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

lean2 said:


> why you put it like that??
> 
> well i usually have 150g of oats in milk/scrambled eggs with wholemeal toast, glass of orange juice and some fruit and a protein shake for breakfast.
> 
> ...


it wasnt 'put' in any way, other than a question...as 4000kcals is plenty enough to grow at your bodyweight 

the above diet is no way 400kcals dude

and adding sugar to a whey shake (making it ultra high kcal) wont be beneficial enough to make you grow

if you make all your kcals count, meal by meal...you will see a difference....but you need to be pacient as it doesnt happen in a month...it yakes months of strict eating to gain enough to see in the mirror

i suggest you eat 4 x 800kcal food meals, with a 4-500kcal shake after training

this isnt easy to work out, so try here for info...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

lean2 said:


> why do you doubt it??
> 
> i work out about 6pm


because unless its a typo, you wont be eating that much chicken


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> because unless its a typo, you wont be eating that much chicken


haha its not a typo, i do eat that much because that is my main meal and i have a very big appetite! i dont think its that much tbh!


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

dont know exactly but its called ABB extreme xxl, just because some people cant manage to eat that much chicken, doesnt mean i cant. your more than welcome to watch me eat it if you dont beleive me!!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

lean2 said:



> haha its not a typo, i do eat that much because that is my main meal and i have a very big appetite! i dont think its that much tbh!


in which case your not absorbing all the chicken correctly and will poo it out

is fine if you like that much...but better to spread out

your posts are starting to look suspiciously troll like though

i hope i am wrong...and you just are new to all this


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

also i cant work out at half 3 because i have to work!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

MXD said:


> I'd just go with the regular non omego ones and save some ££ or $$ for you
> 
> I used to go for the omega but found out the laws which state how much o3 is in there diet is seriously low and of very low quality so likely to be rancid


 I hate to say this :cursing:but i learned some thing new today

As far as the diet, the 600-800grams probably is total weight he is including the other parts of the meal and adding them all together.

Tbh mate i think your like my training partner he told me how much he was eating and in fact he did cook up that much food but if i go into his room at any time i see plates of half eaten food laying around his room which never get consumed.

Buy scales weigh every thing and only include what goes into your stomach and stays in for at least 6 hours (****ting it out in a liquid mess or puking it back does not count) 

,Many people have tape worm infestations perhaps its time to get dewormed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

lean2 said:


> each of my protein shakes has about 900 calories in it!! *breakfast is at the top mate!!*


my bad, didnt blend in with the structure of ya diet so read passed it by accident


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Breakfast-150g of oats in milk/scrambled eggs with wholemeal toast, glass of orange juice and some fruit and a protein shake.

10am- 150g of chicken with rice or potato, banana

lunch- 150-200g of chicken as above (add potatoes or rice some form of carb inc fruit)

3pm- protein shake and hand full of nuts

half 5- have a chicken breast from meal 7:30 make into sandwitch (inc salad) peice of fruit aswell

6 or 6:30 training

7:30 protein shake

8pm - few chicken breasts with rice or mash with mixed veg followed by a pudding of some sort.(instead of pudding use fruit)

10pm Protein Casien shake

changed it around for you mate, spreas the chicken you would eat at 7:30 throughout your day, your body will absorb it better:thumbup1:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

dc55 said:


> NO where near the stated cals and why no fats?


just tried work around his eating habits , if i wanted to go hardcore on his diet he'd never follow it :thumbup1:


----------



## TheRussian (Feb 19, 2009)

Get some Mammoth 2500 and have around 3 - 5 shakes a day chuck in some oats or rice.

9am

1pm

5pm

10pm

try to have milk based in morning and befor you sleep also dont forget to keep with your basic diet this is just an extra.


----------



## TheRussian (Feb 19, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Eeerr why would you have a milk based shake first thing? :confused1:


just to add more cals/fat to his diet.


----------



## TheRussian (Feb 19, 2009)

dc55 said:


> A better idea too add cals would be to add some PB to the shake. Milk is a slow releasing protein source. YOu need some fast digesting protein when you get up, as you've just fasted for 8+ hours.


aha I see :thumbup1:


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

pb??


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

peanut butter


----------



## lean2 (Jan 25, 2009)

o rite, yeh i just bought some of that today actually so just waiting for my new shake supplement to arrive and then crack on!


----------

